# Honey Child - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Bad Company - Honey Child: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

YouTube - Honey Child (lesson) - cover by Tonedr


----------

